# Duo Phase



## tdukes (Nov 8, 2019)

Sounds pretty awesome. I feel like there are more sounds locked in it, but I just don't know how to set the controls yet.

I have to agree that this one is sensitive to how the input and output are routed, or you will get noise.

Do most people put this in front or after their dirt pedals?


----------



## Robert (Nov 8, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Do most people put this in front or after their dirt pedals?



Both.

Phase before dirt gives a more mellow vibe-ish sort of sound.

Phase after dirt is one of my favorite sounds ever.   

__
		https://soundcloud.com/wobbybird%2Frainydayphase

Hell there's two of them, wrap them around the dirt.


----------



## griff10672 (Nov 14, 2019)

get this situated in a wet/dry/wet rig ............ and OH BOY !!!!!


----------



## Barry (Nov 19, 2019)

Very good!


----------



## Dali (Nov 20, 2019)

I had the PCB at home for the last few weeks and I'm afraid to build it.

Seriously it's an impressive contraction but I will do it anyway since I was short on many components for other pedals I will probably do it next. 

I think I will call mine "The Roxy" because to me it's the best use ever done with the Mu-Tron Bi-Phase. 

Fantastic use :


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 21, 2019)

Robert said:


> Both.
> 
> Phase before dirt gives a more mellow vibe-ish sort of sound.
> 
> ...


Sounds great should I start calling you Billy? Lol.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 21, 2019)

Dali said:


> I had the PCB at home for the last few weeks and I'm afraid to build it.
> 
> Seriously it's an impressive contraction but I will do it anyway since I was short on many components for other pedals I will probably do it next.
> 
> ...


You know I love some Zappa!


----------



## Dali (Nov 21, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> You know I love some Zappa!



Really?

This should be a very dynamite show...


----------

